# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نحوه ی ورود به رشته ی ژنتیک در دانشگاه به چه صورته؟

## mpaarshin

سلام
با تبریک سال نو :Yahoo (16): 
سوالم اینه نحوه ی ورود به رشته ی ژنتیک در دانشگاه به چه صورته؟
مثلا در دفترچه زده زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی دانشگاه تهران دیگه نگفته گرایش ژنتیک یا چیزای دیگه
بعدش تو ازاد ما مستقیم گرایشهای زیست رو داریم
من چطوری میتونم بطور مثال ژنتیک دانشگاه تهران رو بخونم؟؟؟
کسی هست روشنم کنه؟؟

----------


## presents

رشته های زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی به شرط اینکه مرکز استان نباشند تقریبا راحتند 
ولی نکته حائز اهمیت اینه که واقعا باید بهشون علاقه داشته باشید وگزنه پیشرفتی حاصل نمیشه _ این گزینه رو یک دانشجو رشته میکروبیولوژی تهران بهم گفت

----------


## lvloh3en

گرایش ژنتیک در مقطع کارشناسی دانشگاه تهران نداره
دانشگاه تهران گرایش های سلولی و مولکولی و میکروبیولوژی و زیست فناوری داره
اگر هدفتون دولتی هست می دونم که دانشگاه های اصفهان ، اهواز ، زاهدان و چند مورد دیگه دارند

----------


## .Mohamad.

باسلام
سوالاتی راجع رشته ژنتیک:


اول از همه : از چه مقطعی وارد بازار کار میشی ؟ کارشناسی یا ارشد ؟
دوم اینکه ، ژنتیک انسانی هست یا گیاه و موجودات دیگه هم هست ؟
سوم اینکه : استقلال اون چطوره ؟ یعنی راه برای تحقیق های شخصی هست ؟
چهارم اینکه : حمایت میشیم ؟ 
پنجم : یک سری درس ها را قید کنید
ششم : دانشگاه آزاد هم داره ؟ اگه داره . استاداش بدتر از دانشگاه سراسری هستند ؟؟


ممنون میشم اگر به تمام سوالاتم پاسخ داده بشه. ( تک تک یا کلی )

----------


## marzeyh

کاربرد رشته ژنتیک پزشکی , بازار کار و آینده شغلی - شاید شما در مورد ژنتیک انسانی و ژنتيك پزشكي مطالبی را خوانده یا شنیده باشید درباره رشته ژنتیک پزشکی باید گفت که این رشته تخصصی از پزشکی است که دربرگیرنده ی تشخیص و مدیریت اختلالات ارثی می باشد ولی مطلب مهم این است که ژنتیک پزشکی (Medical Genetics) از ژنتیک انسانی (Human Genetics) متفاوت می باشد زیرا ژنتیک انسانی شاخه ای از تحقیقات علمی است که ممکن است در پزشکی به کار گرفته شود یا نشود، اما ژنتیک پزشکی به کاربرد ژنتیک در مراقبت های پزشکی مرتبط می شود. برای مثال تحقیقات روی علل و وراثت اختلالات ژنتیکی باید در داخل هر دو حوزه ی ژنتیک انسانی و ژنتیک پزشکی در نظر گرفته شود، در حالی که تشخیص، مدیریت و رهنمودهای افراد با اختلالات ژنتیکی، بعنوان بخشی از ژنتیک پزشکی در نظر گرفته می شود. در مقایسه، مطالعه ی فنوتیپ های غیر پزشکی رایج مثل ژنتیک رنگ چشم بعنوان بخشی از ژنتیک انسانی در نظر گرفته می شود ولی لزوما وابسته به ژنتیک پزشکی نیست (غیر از وضعیت هایی مثل زالی یا آلبینیسم). *پزشکی ژنتیک* یک اصطلاح جدیدتر برای ژنتیک پزشکی است و شاخه هایی مثل ژن درمانی و پزشکی شخصی سازی شده را در بر می گیرد.در آزمون کارشناسی ارشد وزارت بهداشت این رشته با عنوان ژنتیک انسانی و در آزمون دکتری تخصصی، این رشته در حد وسیع تر و با عنوان ژنتيك پزشكي وجود دارد.تخصص پزشکی جدیدی در دنیا به نام *پزشکی قابل پیش بینی* نیز بر این اساس ظهور پیدا کرده است. بسیاری از دپارتمان های ژنتیک پزشکی اروپایی از تکنیک های جدیدی مثل توالی یابی نسل بعدی (next generation sequencing or global sequencing) در تشخیص های پزشکی مثل بیماری هایپرکلسترولمی فامیلی و ...بهره می برند، و ژنتیک پزشکی را توسعه داده اند که قابل کاربرد در زمینه های ژنومیک و بیولوژی کاربردی در بیماری های ژنتیکی و روش های تشخیص و درمان آن ها می باشد. تحقیقات حاضر طیف وسیعی از اختلالات ژنتیکی تک ژنی و چند فاکتوری را در بر می گیرند. موضوعات مورد علاقه در این زمینه عبارتند از:
ژنتیک سرطانژنتیک اختلالات تکاملیژنتیک اختلالات التهابی و دیابت جوانیژنتیک بیماری های نورولوژیک از جمله مکانیزم سلولی تخریب اعصاب و بیولوژی تکاملی سلول عصبی و ترمیم آنژن های درگیر در بیماری های وابسته به X، به ویژه ناتوانی ذهنیژنتیک کلیویبیماری های خودایمنی کبداختلالات genomic imprinting
فارغ التحصیلان رشته ژنتيك پزشكي می توانند با دایر کردن مرکز مشاوره و آزمایشگاه ژنتیک با بررسی شجره نامه و آزمایشات غربالگری به تشخیص بیماری های ژنتیکی قبل و بعد از تولد و پیشگیری یا درمان آن ها بپردازند. در آزمایشگاه های تشخیص طبی نیز که انواعی از بیماری های ژنتیکی یا سرطان ها و بالطبع تومورمارکرها مورد سنجش قرار می گیرند، از مهارت های دانش آموختگان ژنتیک استفاده می شود.متخصصین این رشته می توانند در پزشکی قانونی مشغول به کار شوند زیرا در این حرفه به آزمایشات بسیار دقیق و تکنیک های خاص ژنتیکی نیاز است که فارغ التحصیلان این رشته به خوبی از پس آن بر می آیند.فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می توانند در دانشگاه ها به آموزش دانشجویان در دروس مرتبط با این رشته مشغول به کار شوند.همچنین فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می توانند در مراکز تحقیقاتی مشغول به کار شوند.

----------

